# How to meet riders my age.



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

I was off my bike for a while until my family life settled down. Over the past year, I am back into mountain biking big time. Now I made a New Year's resolution that I would find five people to ride with in 2021. I am 54, no social media (unless this counts) and pretty fit but not a daredevil. I live in NE Georgia and I want to find some people at a similar life stage (kids, career, established etc) to ride with. For the past year, our local riding organization has been pretty shutdown due to COVID.

I realize the key might be hopping on social media but I'd prefer not to if I can avoid it. Any ideas for how to meet similarly-situated riders?


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

is there a local bike shop or cycling association in your area you could inquire with? Both are often a good start, especially a sport governing body who oversees affiliated cycling clubs.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

#1) Social Media  Nobody said you have to use your real name. Use it ONLY for connecting with MTB groups. I moved to Prescott in December, immediately started riding with a group I found on Facebook. They ride every Wed/Fri & Sunday. I get a text the day before the ride advising of the ride location. We usually get anywhere from 5-15 riders. The best part is I've met several like minded riders that we do our own rides as well...just went to Sedona today.

2) www.meetup.com Sign up here and then search for Mountain Biking in your area You sign up for any groups that interest you and you will then get an email anytime somebody sets up a ride. You can even start your own group if needed. You just set up the account and let people find the group. Once set up, you have no other responsibilities.

3) Almost every local shop here has "shop" rides at least one day a week. Some have a ladies ride and a men's ride. Some go on Saturday morning and some go on some weekday evening.

4) Is there an IMBA affiliated group close by? The one here sponsors a ladies night, a TNGR (Thursday Night Guys Ride) and an 8-80 (all are welcome) ride on Sundays. Sometimes 40 people show up and we split into groups based on desired pace for 90 minutes.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Join a trail work crew or group. That didn't stop in most places. Most are riders. A group that's volunteers is usually a group of decent people.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

K2 rider nailed it exactly


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Post a "Looking for riders in NE GA" thread in this forum:









Southeast/Midsouth - GA, TN, AL, FL, MS, LA, AR







www.mtbr.com





Not sure how NE you are, I'm in Marietta but also ride in north central GA often (Elijay, Blue Ridge).

And check out NE GA SORBA- Home


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Move to Phoenix, all the riders there are your age.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> Move to Phoenix, all the riders there are your age.


I thought almost all the riders period were in their 50's. I'm 40 and am usually the youngest guy in the group. That has held true in multiple states where I've lived.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I've always felt the best way to come across others to ride with was at the trailhead and on the trail. At the trailhead, you're obviously there for the same reason, and on the trail you can quickly determine riding compatibility. Incidentally, age is hardly ever a factor.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

When you see a rider ask the direction or how hard is a trail even if you do not care about the answer.
Often locals are willing to help and do not focus that much on age. You want people who ride when you ride.
I am only on facebook, i used it for finding places when i started. There are groups for 50+ in sports etc...
It is also usefull to sell/buy used.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Picard swears by Craigslist Backpages....


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks, everyone. There are some great suggestions here and I will follow up. This can be a wonderful place!


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> Move to Phoenix, all the riders there are your age.


LOL


----------

